# CHALAZION- EYE LID TUMORS



## H2OFOWLN (Jul 28, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone out there ever had a dog with an eyelid tumor. About 6 months ago I noticed a small lump on the edge of my eight year old labs upper eye lid, took her to the vet and she said it was common in some breeds, she told me that it was a benign tumor and to only remove it if it enlarged. I have been checking it monthly and last week when I pulled back her eye lid i noticed that there was a larger lump underneath her eyelid. I haven't taken her to the vet yet but I do have a appointment.

My question is has anyone ever had this happen to their dog and if sugery worked to repair the problem. Any input would be greatly appreciated because I am not ready to put her into retirement yet


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I had a springer that had one on her eyelid, never had an issue with it. I think the vet said that if it gets big enough that it may affect her vision to have it remved. It did get bigger but by that time she was blind so it did not matter.

I don't think that its a big deal to have it removed though, but it seems that once they get one, they keep popping up all over. Is the dog getting up there in age?


----------



## H2OFOWLN (Jul 28, 2007)

Shes eight now, I checked her again today at lunch time and it looked like the one on the edge of her eye has doubled in size. What do you mean by popping up all over


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

My dog had one on her eye and then over a about a years time she probably had about a dozen more tumers all over her body. they where not cancerous.

the groth on her eyelid maybe doubled in size over a period of a couple of years, so not sure if this is the same thing your dog has. yours is getting big fast.


----------

